# Um...



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Do I need hay for their box and "unfreedom" cage?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You dont need hay but you need somekind of bedding (pine shavings, straw, sand, ect) And for the "unfreadom" cage I'm assuming this is a outdoor pen? You can leave it grass or put bedding in there. Also just so you know, hay is much more expensive than straw.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I love to toss straw in the run, it gives them something to dig through and keep themselves busy. Then I can pull the straw and put the straw mixed with their droppings in the compost areas of the garden. Most straw has wheat berries still in it, so they clean those out for me.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Apyl said:


> You dont need hay but you need somekind of bedding (pine shavings, straw, sand, ect) And for the "unfreadom" cage I'm assuming this is a outdoor pen? You can leave it grass or put bedding in there. Also just so you know, hay is much more expensive than straw.


Lol! Mess up! Their outdoor pen! The cage is their pen in the pen!


----------

